# rethinking what your drinking



## basskiller (Jun 18, 2013)

*rethinking what your drinking*


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, im a milk junky. 

Need to cut some of that milk back and run some more water through the pipes. 

Thanks BK


----------



## R1rider (Jun 18, 2013)

I am a coke junky


----------



## goodfella (Jun 18, 2013)

I drink sprit/7up/sierra mist to clear up some in digestion.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 18, 2013)

Milk, water, sweet tea...that is all


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck id kill for some cobbler or some sweet tea. Fuck.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 18, 2013)

water, powerade, milk, beer.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 18, 2013)

I like pie


----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I like pie



I am going to have to say that I agree with Spongy on this one.


----------



## Jada (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry bass clicked like then my fingers hit dislike:0 
For me I drink water and if its soda sprite zero


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's the beer?


----------



## grind4it (Jun 18, 2013)

1 cup black coffee, 1 glass unsweetened ice tea (starfucks black tea no sweetener and no added water) and a gallon plus water. That's it. All that bottled bullshit is full of chemicals.....and not the good kind


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 18, 2013)

Water and the occasional diet soda here.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2013)

Beer, water, milk, beer, crystal light, and beer. Oh, I forgot to mention beer. And whiskey(not much anymore though, I'm old and shit)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2013)

water and powerade


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2013)

Water, green tea, black coffee, and I buy the cases of Vita rain from Costco. Cold beer and red wine sometimes. Never touch soda.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2013)

Diet soda is my vice. Else black coffee and water.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks god coke zero and miller lite isn't on that picture


----------



## juuced (Jun 19, 2013)

black coffee 1 cup
water
post work out a mix of gatorade + tart cherry juice+ organic tomato juice+ whey protien


----------



## 69nites (Jun 19, 2013)

I know milk keeps me fat. But it also keeps me from going on a murderous rampage.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Filtered water only.


----------



## trim (Jun 19, 2013)

so the big gulp comes with the biggest bag of cocaine? oh thats sugar? was about to go to a 7/11


----------

